# Is this Staurogyne repens?



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

Wondering if anyone could confirm if the attached picture is indeed Staurogyne repens.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm afraid not. It looks like _Hygrophila polysperma_.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Is not. S. Repens dont have runners on top of substrate.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Hygrophila polysperma is on the federal noxious list. Shhh! We won't tell if you don't. LOL!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

if somebody sold it to you as staurogyne repens you need to get your money back.


----------

